# 2 female loggers needed!



## macedog24 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello everyone, 
Medlab would like to offer 2 females an opportunity to run and log a few of our products! 
We are excepting applications starting today. Tell us a little bit about yourself, 
stats 
height 
weight 
How long you've been working out?. How many days a week do you workout.?What type of training do you do? What are your goals? And why do you believe we should choose you? 


You will be expected to keep a log in the MedLab section as well as the female section. Starting pic and ending pics is encouraged. As well as logging down your workout routine and meal plan. Again pics are encouraged but not mandatory. Your log must be kept up to date. You must update your log at least 3 days every week.. stats are also expected at the beginning and then again at the end of your cycle. Please give an honest review. Don't sugar coat anything. It does know one no good! 
Looking forward to some great apps! We will have your winners chosen by the 27th of December.  Thanks macedog24


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 20, 2014)

No takers! Holy mother of goodness! !! No strings attached. What better way to start the new year than with a fully sponsored cycle. From a gmp lab!  Ladies I've experienced no pip what so ever. Not one time!  You will be very happy you tried us out.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 20, 2014)

Unfortunately the female posting population has gone way down over here


I'd be in but I've got too much medical stuffs goin on in the background and need to drop El pronto.


----------



## SFW (Dec 20, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I'd be in but I've got too much medical stuffs goin on in the background and need to drop El pronto.



Prolapsed anus?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## SheriV (Dec 20, 2014)

SFW said:


> Prolapsed anus?


Jesus..those pics are all over re place aren't they...


----------



## MissionHockey (Dec 21, 2014)

What will they be running and logging if you don't mind me asking. Thanks.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 21, 2014)

My wife can do one


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 22, 2014)

She is 5'3 145lbs Been working out 3 years.  Her goal is to put on lean mass.  You should choose her because "she lifts."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 22, 2014)

Pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 23, 2014)

Nice! We have one... ! Lol. I thought  everyone moved to jersey!!


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 23, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Unfortunately the female posting population has gone way down over here
> 
> 
> I'd be in but I've got too much medical stuffs goin on in the background and need to drop El pronto.


sherry anytime you feeling up to it. I got cha. Just shoot me a pm


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 23, 2014)

SFW said:


> Prolapsed anus?


I missed out!!!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 27, 2014)

Picking winners soon?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 29, 2014)

So the 27th was a couple of days ago-who got picked????


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes, will be announced shortly. Sorry for the delay.  Thanks mace


----------



## LoriAnn1107 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello! Wife of Johnson here!  I would love to be considered


----------



## LoriAnn1107 (Dec 31, 2014)

9


----------



## LoriAnn1107 (Dec 31, 2014)

8


----------



## LoriAnn1107 (Dec 31, 2014)

7


----------



## LoriAnn1107 (Dec 31, 2014)

6


----------



## LoriAnn1107 (Dec 31, 2014)

5


----------



## LoriAnn1107 (Dec 31, 2014)

4


----------



## LoriAnn1107 (Dec 31, 2014)

3


----------



## LoriAnn1107 (Dec 31, 2014)

2


----------



## LoriAnn1107 (Dec 31, 2014)

1


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 31, 2014)

So originally we were going with 2 female loggers. But after we talked about it for a while we decided instead of picking 2 loggers 1 on each site asf/imf . We thought we would go ahead and make it a total of 4 loggers .2 for imf and 2 for asf! 
 The four winners chosen are.
spiny pixie
Loriann1107
Bar belle 
grumpy kitty. 
Congratulations!!!!!! 
Please pm  Ripped!!49 he will touch base with you and set up everything  you need. Thank you and I'm looking forward to seeing some great great logs from some of our best females members here at imf and asf.
Thanks again mace.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks Mace! I know my girl is excited


----------



## LoriAnn1107 (Jan 1, 2015)

How do I look up people on this site?  No search by member name with tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoriAnn1107 (Jan 1, 2015)

Yay thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoriAnn1107 (Jan 1, 2015)

Tried to PM Ripped but he does not have enough posts to PM yet


----------



## RIPPED!!49 (Jan 2, 2015)

CONGRATS spiny pixie,Loriann1107,Bar belle, grumpy kitty!!  SUPER EXCITED TO SEE THE LOG GOING. I know you can't pm me at the moment..Loriann1107, to get the process going email us at 
info@buymedlab.com.


----------



## RIPPED!!49 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey Lori send us an email at info@buymedlab.com


----------



## LoriAnn1107 (Jan 3, 2015)

Email sent


----------



## RIPPED!!49 (Jan 5, 2015)

Get excited! !!!
Can't wait to see your log!!!


LoriAnn1107 said:


> Email sent


----------



## LoriAnn1107 (Jan 9, 2015)

Gear arrived today.  Getting finishing touches on diet.  Will post before pix soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

